# SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH



## SexyXandra (10 November 2010)

1. gemany.cell720.com Unlimited Horoscope Club Aboerneuerung wöchentlich 8,99 €
  2. 3united GmbH 8,99 €

  Hallo und guten Tag,

kann mir bitte Jemand helfen????
Ich habe meine Prepaid Aldi-Talk "Medionmobile", schon über 1 Jahr als 2. Handy in Gebrauch und NIE Probleme gehabt. 
Am 04.11. habe ich erstmalig bei E-Plus mit 20 € aufgeladen um die neue Flat zu erhalten.
1 Tag später bekam ich eine seltsame SMS, eine Art Horoskop. Absender Nr. 43334! 
  1 weiteren Tag später dann folgende SMS: unbegrenzte neue Credite gewährt gemany.cell720.com Unlimited Horoscope Club Aboerneuerung Woche 8,99€
  Ich hatte aber nie zuvor ein Abo weder dort noch sonst wo L
  Nach Informationen aus dem Netz, kündigte ich dieses umgehend mit einer SMS an 43334 Inhalt- STOP HU- und erhielt umgehend eine SMS mit Bestätigung, Aufhebungsbescheid.
Damit hatte ich Problem Nr. 1 bewältigt.

NUR.. ich hab da immer noch so ein 2. "Ding" auf meinem Handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




"3united GmbH"
  Was dieses ist weis ich nicht, es folgen auch keine weiteren SMS von dort, lediglich die Nachricht von E-Plus , dass dieser Premium Anbieter 8,99 €  abgebucht hat und ich soll mich mit dem Partner in Verbindung setzen.
  ICH WEIS JEDOCH NICHT WAS ODER WER DAS IST!
  Alles was ich bisher darüber gefunden habe ist, dass es vielen Handybesitzern so ergangen ist. Prepaid – Vertragskunden und sämtliche Netze sind davon betroffen. Die im Netz angegebene Handynummer: 77200 um den mist zu stoppen, existiert nicht mehr.

  WER WEIS MEHR - WER KANN MIR BITTE HELFEN?

  Ps. an ganz schlaue „WISSER“
  ICH HABE MIR KEIN ABO AUF MEIN HANDY GELADEN AUCH NICHT VERSEHENTLICH!
  Ich habe vor etlichen Jahren schon mein Lehrgeld an „Jamba“ gezahlt 






Vielen Dank im voraus mit lieben Grüßen
SexyXandra


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2010)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*

Mach et wech und zwar hier: https://coinplatform.com/kundenportal/


----------



## SexyXandra (11 November 2010)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> Mach et wech und zwar hier: https://coinplatform.com/kundenportal/



sorry, aber da MUSS ich ja meine handynummer angeben und mit einer pin reagieren :-(
das ist so etwas, was ich NIEMALS gemacht habe 
ich habe aber "schiss", dass ich mir da mit ggf. wieder son mist an land ziehe :-(
ist es SICHER, dass da NICHTS passiert?
ich kenne den verein nicht und war auch noch nie dort angemeldet :-(

danke mfg sexyxandra


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2010)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*

Da passiert nix, ich habs ausprobiert.
Und wenn doch, dann ...


----------



## SexyXandra (11 November 2010)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*



Hippo schrieb:


> Da passiert nix, ich habs ausprobiert.
> Und wenn doch, dann ...



-lach- ok danke  dann wage ich mich mal ran :roll:


----------



## SexyXandra (12 November 2010)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*



SexyXandra schrieb:


> -lach- ok danke  dann wage ich mich mal ran :roll:



 ohhh komisch, da ist der verlauf von der rufnummer 43334 von gemany.cell720.com - unter der nummer habe ich das schon stoppen können.

aber von "3united GmbH", die früher die nummer 77200 hatte (nachgelesen im netz) steht nichts dabei :unzufrieden:

was nun? -heul?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 November 2010)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*



SexyXandra schrieb:


> gemany.cell720.com Unlimited Horoscope Club Aboerneuerung wöchentlich 8,99 €
> 3united GmbH 8,99 €





SexyXandra schrieb:


> was nun? -heul?




Cell720, Hotline unter: 01805900098
3united Hotline unter: 01805788888


----------



## SexyXandra (13 November 2010)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Cell720, Hotline unter: 01805900098
> 3united Hotline unter: 01805788888




hmmmm... danke, aber die haben mich bereits um genügend kohle beschissen :-( ich will denen ganz sicher nicht noch weiteres geld für ne 0180 nr in den rachen schmeissen :-(

Cell720 <--- ist bereits mit einer sms erledigt und auch bestätigt 

hat denn keiner einer handynummer von 3united GmbH, unter der ich dieses sch... beenden kann?
die alte nummer 77200 exestiert NICHT mehr :-(

wäre echt cool ...

danke im voraus.. mfg sexyxandra


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2010)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*

Hallo, habe gerade mit fonic telefoniert, weil meine Tochter bei icq einen Intelligenz-Test gemacht hat, und ihre Handynummer dabei angegeben hat. 
Dieser Test war kostenpflichtig 4,99€! 
Fonic hat mir eine Hotline Nummer gegeben von 3united (01805-788888) dort hat man mir freundlich weiter geholfen und das Abo gesperrt! 
Der Anruf hat mich vom Handy 0,45€ die Minute gekostet! Habe 2 Min. telefoniert!
Hoffe das kann weiterhelfen...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2010)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*

Hallo, habe gerade mit fonic telefoniert, weil meine Tochter bei icq einen Intelligenz-Test gemacht hat, und ihre Handynummer dabei angegeben hat. 
Dieser Test war kostenpflichtig 4,99€! 
Fonic hat mir eine Hotline Nummer gegeben von 3united 
(01805-788888 )wollte kein Smily! Also nochmal: (01805-7und 5x die 8 )
dort hat man mir freundlich weiter geholfen und das Abo gesperrt! 
Der Anruf hat mich vom Handy 0,45€ die Minute gekostet! Habe 2 Min. telefoniert!
Hoffe das kann weiterhelfen...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*

Hallo,
Ich habe gestern das gleiche Problem gehabt.
Ich habe bei der 01805 Nummer angerufen und habe dann eine Bestätigungs Sms bekommen,dass das Abo gekündigt ist 
Die Sms mit STOP an 70670 hätte aber auch geklappt...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*

Heyy habe es mit der numemr versucht und die half !!!!! die meinten zu mir dass es in 24std. stauniert wird der abo weil es bei mir auch so war !! und ja ich warte jetzt auf die sms bestätigung vielen dank für die numemr echt supper von euch (Y)


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2010)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*

Sende einfach eine sms mit stopp an die 70670 dann bekommst du ne sms zurück das dein abbo beendet ist hab das gerade ausprobiert


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*

wow ich hatte das selbe problem und dann hab ich mich hier schlau gemacht und es direckt ausprobiert die sms kahm sofort 

und dieser sch*** hat mich 5 euro guthaben gekostet echt ärgerlich


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Tochter hatte nach dem Aufladen des e-plus guthabenkontos bei Aldi Talk auf einmal das gleiche Problem. Hat jemand eine Postanschrift von 3united GmbH? Ich würde den Brüdern gerne einen Besuch abstatten, bzw. Anzeige wegen diebstahls erstatten!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Tochter hatte nach dem Aufladen des e-plus guthabenkontos bei Aldi Talk auf einmal das gleiche Problem. Hat jemand eine Postanschrift von 3united GmbH? Ich würde den Brüdern gerne einen Besuch abstatten, bzw. Anzeige wegen diebstahls erstatten!



hallo!

Ich hatte das selbe Problem vor Weihnachten und bin jetzt 25€ ärmer!

Die Nummer von den xxxxx ist xxxx

Ich bin auch nahe daran sie anzuzeigen!

P.S. ein Tip: bei deinem eigenen Telefonanbieter Fremddienste rausnehmen lassen, dann kann die Fremdfirma den Betrag auf deiner Rechnung nicht mehr belasten!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nahe daran sie anzuzeigen!


Aber bitte in Österreich, denn da hat der Anbieter seinen tatsächlichen Sitz oder gar nicht, weil die Verfahren ohnehin alle eingestellt werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2011)

*AW: SMS Abofalle bei 3united GmbH*

Danke für die Nummer 70670! Da kamen wir durch und haben jetzt eine ABO-Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten.
Hoffe, dass wir jetzt Ruhe haben.


----------

